# Favorite Soap Packaging



## Daisy (Apr 6, 2021)

I am looking into packaging my soaps. I would like to do a poll on which packaging is most liked regardless of cost.
Please pick your favorite 2 and recommend anything else I might have omitted.
Thank you.

1. Cigarette Band
2. Box with window
3. Box without window
4. Clam Shell
5. Shrink Wrapped
6. Hemp Ziploc
7. Naked


----------



## lsg (Apr 6, 2021)

Box with window for CP & HP soap
Shrink Wrap for M&P soap


----------



## KimW (Apr 6, 2021)

Shrink Wrap (easier to load up and then store without getting dusty)
Box with Window


----------



## dibbles (Apr 6, 2021)

Box with window 
Not a choice you gave but wrapped in paper would be my second choice


----------



## amd (Apr 9, 2021)

Shrink wrapped.
I also second wrapped in paper.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you all for participating.
When I decide on which way to go, I'll let you know.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 10, 2021)

Started with Cigar Bands, but didn’t want folk’s fingerprints all over my nice clean soap.

Then I went with shrink wrap. It takes work to make it all tight and smooth and then listen to customers complain that they couldn’t smell the soap.

Then I went with paper...wax paper, parchment paper, decorative sandwich paper. Also with Scotch Tape, Double-Sided Tape, Glue Dots and Glue Gun. I found a gorgeous paper, not too expensive, only needed an inch trimmed off. I was only about to buy 100 sheets before it was discontinued. Wasn’t able to find anything else that was close.

Then I moved to boxes...with a small window.  Lucked out on a mis-color....they were supposed to be black, but were instead a really dark brown.  Didn’t care, they were really cheap and I bought a 1000...they will do for now.  I really like them.  Fold the box, slide the soap in, slap labels on them and Bo’s your Uncle.  Folks can see the soap, they can smell the soap.  Eventually I plan on having custom soap boxes made.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 10, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Started with Cigar Bands, but didn’t want folk’s fingerprints all over my nice clean soap.
> 
> Then I went with shrink wrap. It takes work to make it all tight and smooth and then listen to customers complain that they couldn’t smell the soap.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your soap packaging trial report.
I can't wait to have my "Bob's your Uncle" moment- Just looked it up!


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 10, 2021)

Daisy said:


> I can't wait to have my "Bob's your Uncle" moment



My kids got a real kick out of that saying because they had a Uncle Bob.

I would hazard to guess, based on my own experience, that the majority of soap makers have tried different kinds of packaging. And what you choose, can either be based on personal preference, financial considerations and what is available.

The one disadvantage of wrapping your soap in paper if you are doing in-person sales...farmer's markets, craft fairs, flea markets, etc...is that folks can't see what the soap looks like and visual appeal is just as important nose appeal. My plan was to shrink wrap my 'display' soap.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 12, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> My kids got a real kick out of that saying because they had a Uncle Bob.
> 
> I would hazard to guess, based on my own experience, that the majority of soap makers have tried different kinds of packaging. And what you choose, can either be based on personal preference, financial considerations and what is available.
> 
> The one disadvantage of wrapping your soap in paper if you are doing in-person sales...farmer's markets, craft fairs, flea markets, etc...is that folks can't see what the soap looks like and visual appeal is just as important nose appeal. My plan was to shrink wrap my 'display' soap.


"My kids got a real kick out of that saying because they had a Uncle Bob." 

Thank you for your input. 
I agree with you about visibility and smell. Someone also mentioned that in some kind of shrink wrap, one can smell the soap.


----------



## AAShillito (Apr 23, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Started with Cigar Bands, but didn’t want folk’s fingerprints all over my nice clean soap.
> 
> Then I went with shrink wrap. It takes work to make it all tight and smooth and then listen to customers complain that they couldn’t smell the soap.
> 
> ...


Just reading your trials make me want some wine! Did you ever find a good box for like a multipack of soap


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 23, 2021)

AAShillito said:


> Did you ever find a good box for like a multipack of soap



Never looked since I don't sell them that way.


----------



## Angie Gail (Apr 23, 2021)

I do box with window (popular with my shoppers) and shrink wrapped. I put plain soaps in the boxes and then soaps with a design in shrink wrap. I use thin shrink wrap that you can smell through.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 23, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> I do box with window (popular with my shoppers) and shrink wrapped. I put plain soaps in the boxes and then soaps with a design in shrink wrap. I use thin shrink wrap that you can smell through.



Great input!
Thank you


----------



## AliOop (Apr 28, 2021)

Clairejack said:


> My most favorite soap packaging is Pillow Soap Wrapping. The pillow packaging design is very unique and eye-catching.


Interesting! Do you use any bubble wrap inside that to keep the soap from bumping around during shipping?


----------



## Daisy (Apr 28, 2021)

Clairejack said:


> My most favorite soap packaging is Pillow Soap Wrapping. The pillow packaging design is very unique and eye-catching.



Thank you @Clairejack for the suggestion and the link!


----------



## Daisy (Apr 29, 2021)

Clairejack said:


> Yeah, I use it Because bubble wrap prevents your products from bouncing around within the box.



You got me into thinking about paper wraps and I saw this website

https://www.hexcelpack.com/ 

There are many others to explore.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 29, 2021)

But… but… bubble wrap makes the better honeycomb mould inlay!

Should I ever start selling, I'd watch out for a source of hexagonal cardboard boxes. It can hold just one slice of column bar soap, and the no-glue resealable pinwheel closure is ingenious (and it reminds me of Baumkuchen ).


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2021)

@Daisy  I believe you meant to list "Cigar" not "Cigarette" Band, Yes?

1. *Cigar Band*
7. Naked


----------



## Daisy (Apr 29, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Daisy  I believe you meant to list "Cigar" not "Cigarette" Band, Yes?
> 
> 1. *Cigar Band*
> 7. Naked



 I stand corrected!

Naked would be the best- but during this new age of no touching wouldn't  be ideal


----------



## Daisy (Apr 29, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> But… but… bubble wrap makes the better honeycomb mould inlay!
> 
> Should I ever start selling, I'd watch out for a source of hexagonal cardboard boxes. It can hold just one slice of column bar soap, and the no-glue resealable pinwheel closure is ingenious (and it reminds me of Baumkuchen ).



The hexagonal boxes look great!
 me too for the Baumkuchen!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm actually in a mood to craft one, just for fun. Maybe even with a window (from a paper-based mail envelope window?).

Baumkuchen for everyone!


Another idea – no clue if this maybe is a thing for a long time already: For selling in a shop, you could put them into a chute-? thingie (no idea how this is even called in my own language). No packaging needed, they're still somewhat protected against weather and curious hands, but potential customers can sniff if they like the fragrance.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm actually in a mood to craft one, just for fun.


Here's a template for a *Hexagon Box.* Not exactly the Baumkuchen top (so cute!), but maybe a starting point for designing one?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks, but I'll resort to cut templates from Teh Internet™ only as a last resort, when I can't find Baumkuchen at tomorrow's shopping tour!

ETA: It turns out that twist-close/twist-top hexagon boxes have their own dedicated DIY subculture… you just have to know what to search for.


----------



## Stephd31 (Apr 30, 2021)

I used to use cigar bands, but the bands become frustrating as the bars continue their shrinking journey.

Currently I wrap my soap with paper. They look nice but it can be a pain to wrap each bar.

Does anyone here have a favorite company they purchase their box with window?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 30, 2021)

Stephd31 said:


> I used to use cigar bands, but the bands become frustrating as the bars continue their shrinking journey.


Punch a hole into the soap and run the banderole through it?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 1, 2021)

@Daisy @Zany_in_CO





						Twist-close Hexagon (Baumkuchen) Box – concept/mockup
					

Made this purely for amusement/for my fiddly fingers. I don't intend to actually use these as actual packaging. It's a concept.  Bad news first: I was shopping yesterday, but Baumkuchen appears to be more seasonal than I thought. No Baumkuchen 😭 But I found this snack instead, which uses the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## leahjo534 (Nov 15, 2021)

8. Tag
Used a ice pick halfway through curing process. My next batch I'm going to do the hole on the middle on the left instead of left corner.


----------



## Mary M. (Dec 28, 2021)

I cut up my chicken feed sacks an use bailing twine to wrap up soap, lol


----------



## Michelle0803 (Dec 28, 2021)

I started with cigar bands.  Got tired of those quickly as I didn't people getting the soaps dirty, they tore, got caught on things, etc., 
Moved to shrink wrap.   People fussed that they couldn't smell the soap, and of course, they needed hit with heat now and again. 
Moved to making my own boxes with my Cameo.  So time-consuming but we did it for about a year.  
Now we buy our boxes and add our labels.  Our boxes have a window so people can see the designs and smell.  Transporting is much easier and customers love the boxes.


----------



## MelissaG (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm using the box with window for standard soap. Special soaps (ex Christmas) have half boxes. My customers always complain that they can't smell through the plastic.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 31, 2021)

Mary M. said:


> I cut up my chicken feed sacks an use bailing twine to wrap up soap, lol


I’d love to see your soap!


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 31, 2021)

I bought a National Shrinkwrap system and use biolefin which they promote as degrading faster in a landfill. It is petroleum based. I’m still not great at shrinkwrapping, but learning. For the farmer’s market I have been going to I have a sample in a small waxed paper bag that people can smell. It’s awkward in the time of Covid, people aren’t sure if they can pull their masks down or not, but it at least lets them smell the bars. For my one wholesale account, there aren’t any samples, all the bars are shrink wrapped, but people seem to be buying it anyway.
For three special orders I did I used floral tissue paper to wrap the soap. Floral tissue is waxed so it is a little stronger but very translucent, and you can smell the soap through it. Of course, the wax is petroleum based too, but for the clients who chose it they didn’t like the aesthetics of the shrink wrap. I cut the floral tissue to size on a large cutting mat with a straight edge, several sheets at a time. Then each bar gets wrapped like a little present. It sounds time consuming but wasn’t that bad. Here is a photo of one of the orders with its floral tissue wrapper. I bought the floral tissue from Papermart and from Nashville Wraps, I like the Nashville Wraps paper slightly better, it seems a little stronger and actually more translucent.
This is the papermart paper.


I could envision ramping up this system. The floral tissue will get loose over time as the soap shrinks, so that is a consideration.


----------



## Soapydaze (Dec 31, 2021)

Daisy said:


> I am looking into packaging my soaps. I would like to do a poll on which packaging is most liked regardless of cost.
> Please pick your favorite 2 and recommend anything else I might have omitted.
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hiya Daisy,
I would go for these two as you can see and smell the soaps without touching them too much.
1. Cigarette Band and 2. Box with window 
Colette


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 31, 2021)

Daisy said:


> Please pick your favorite 2 and recommend anything else I might have omitted.
> 
> 1. Cigar Band
> 2. Box with window
> ...


My 2 favorites:
1. Cigar Band
7. Naked

For the 1st four years of selling at my annual garage sale, Naked bars sold very well. $300 - $500 every year. I set one bar of each soap out in a soap dish for sniffing. The rest were displayed behind them in baskets.  

I can't over-emphasize the importance of fragrance. Fragrance sells! Whichever packaging you choose it's best to keep that in mind.


----------



## Daisy (Dec 31, 2021)

@Vicki C 
You won't believe it!
 A few days ago, I was on "The Nova Studio" website to buy the Soapmaker 3 Professional software and the National Shrinkwrap system to use with the perforated biolefin shrink film.
I got the software but the National Shrinkwrap system is currently out of stock

Thank you for your contribution

@Soapydaze  and @Zany_in_CO 

Thank you!

Naked as we came would have been the best
 However with the current global situation, I have settled on boxes with windows. For some sales and donations, I shall be shrink wrapping.

A Victorious 2022 to all to us!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 31, 2021)

1. Naked
2. Box with (open) window.

In New Zealand, anything with plastic packaging is a consumer no-no.  Even if it is biodegradable - customers don't know that and complain that it is covered in plastic.

For me - the two biggest selling points of my soap are fragrance and appearance.  I don't want to cover either of those up with packaging. People are attracted to my soap by looking at it (visual) first, and then by the fragrance second.

I keep the little organza bags with me at markets, and display some of my soaps in them, but mostly I display them naked on big serving platters.  I ask people if they want an organza bag upon purchase and they often do if buying for a gift, but if it's for themselves they prefer without.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 31, 2021)

While we're on the subject, however you choose to package the soap, think ahead to planning a design to suit all the products you will be offering... like this display:


----------



## Daisy (Jan 1, 2022)

@KiwiMoose 

Thank you for the tips.
Kind regards!

@Zany_in_CO 
Thank you for sharing. Biggs &......... have interesting packaging!

Best wishes!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 2, 2022)

Daisy said:


> Biggs &......... have interesting packaging!


Another reason for liking this clever set-up, the 16 different soaps are displayed at "eye-level" which is something you don't often see at markets/events. And if you note the crates, almost all the products will fit into the three of them for lugging to the table for quick & easy set-up and knock down.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 2, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Another reason for liking this clever set-up, the 16 different soaps are displayed at "eye-level" which is something you don't often see at markets/events. And if you note the crates, almost all the products will fit into the three of them for lugging to the table for quick & easy set-up and knock down.


Yes Indeed- to both observations!


----------



## kittyclark53 (Feb 28, 2022)

dibbles said:


> Box with window
> Not a choice you gave but wrapped in paper would be my second choice


I wrap mine in Glassine Paper. I like Recycle options. I was looking into a stronger wrap, but not much. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2022)

I started out w/ cigar wrap’ I’m now using shrink wrap w/ a self adhesive label 🏷


----------



## dibbles (Feb 28, 2022)

kittyclark53 said:


> I wrap mine in Glassine Paper. I like Recycle options. I was looking into a stronger wrap, but not much. Do you have any suggestions?


I like plain kraft (brown) paper. A lot of people use scrapbook paper, which is pretty and you can choose your designs. I'm currently experimenting to see how well cut up compostable food storage bags work. They are translucent and seem to be holding up well, but it is difficult to get a crisp fold and it is more time consuming. Target carries a couple of sizes Matter 100% Compostable Sandwich Bags - 50ct


----------



## kittyclark53 (Feb 28, 2022)

Wow So interesting. Kraft Paper. Is that the same as constructon paper? I really like the idea of see thru packaging. The compostable sandwich bags are an Epic Find. I will check those out too.. I use the Glassine because it's semi see through and eco friendly. But it is flimsy. It has been working so far but I'm looking for something sturdier. I would use a stronger paper and forgo the visual if it looks good. I will definitely try these both.  I love the ideas. Thank You so much!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 28, 2022)

kittyclark53 said:


> Is that the same as constructon paper?


It’s brown paper. Think grocery bags, but not quite as heavy weight.


----------



## kittyclark53 (Mar 1, 2022)

dibbles said:


> It’s brown paper. Think grocery bags, but not quite as heavy weight.


I will look into that brown paper. Thanks so much!


----------

